#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  love of life

## jee1.429

here are the images





  Similar Threads: Engineering College life is the best life. How to know if you're in love or not! ;) :P Live in Australia - What is the life style in Australia - Life in Australia What Was Best For You...School Life or College Life??

----------


## jee1.429

Best way of correcting yourself is
'' self checking yourself ''

----------

